# Help me build this kitchen, please...



## vincent.deneale (Jan 26, 2011)

I love this kitchen but this is the only picture i have of it. Can someone help me out with what materials they used. Specifically the wood looking counter top and the stainless steel/granite looking counter top next to the range stove. Anyone know where i can get this materials??

Also the cabinets are custom made, but maybe someone could point me where to find semi-custom that are look-a-likes.

If anyone else has any info on anything in the picture it would be much appreciated!!!!!! Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't know if this will help, but I was looking through the Project Showcase over on www.woodworkingtalk.com today and saw a beautiful kitchen with cabinets that remind me of the one's you have in this picture, except they're painted red.


----------



## njmaki (Mar 23, 2011)

*More pics*

http://www.kitcheninteriors.com/portfolio/kitchen/sagaponak_a.html


I am looking for the company that makes those blue tiles


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

you can try this site: http://www.kitchens.com/photos/traditional-kitchens/stainless-steel-range-hood-backsplash.aspx


----------

